# force import zfs pool during bootup



## Rahul Sharma (Dec 28, 2014)

Sir,

I have installed FreeBSD on a dataset in a ZFS pool created on Linux. It installed correctly and runs as it should but when ever I boot in to Linux and then reboot in to FreeBSD it fails to bootup with error:

```
Mounting from "zfs:tank/freebsd" failed with error 6
```
I have to boot through the FreeBSD ISO live CD and import & export the pool and then FreeBSD boots up, it seems to me that this problem is associated with hostid, so is there anyway to disable the hostid check or force import the ZFS pool during FreeBSD boot?

This is the GRUB menu entry that works for me but as you can see I have vfs.zfs.check_hostid=0 but it seems to have no impact on how FreeBSD boots.

```
menuentry "FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE BEASTIE on zfs:tank/freebsd" {
    insmod zfs
    search --set=root --label tank --hint hd0,gpt3
    kfreebsd /freebsd@/boot/kernel/kernel
    kfreebsd_module_elf /freebsd@/boot/kernel/opensolaris.ko
    kfreebsd_module_elf /freebsd@/boot/kernel/zfs.ko
    kfreebsd_module /freebsd@/boot/zfs/zpool.cache type=/boot/zfs/zpool.cache
    set kFreeBSD.vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:tank/freebsd
    set kFreeBSD.vfs.zfs.check_hostid=0
    set kFreeBSD.hw.psm.synaptics_support="1"
}
```


----------

